# Excel 2003 Chart not updating till I save and reopen



## supercyndi (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,
I have many charts embedded into a worksheet, linking to cells on another worksheet, in the same workbook. The are pointing to the correct data source, the option setting is set to automatic updates, and using the F9 function key, does not work. It will update when I save close, and reopen the document. This is on a buissiness network, and should not have virus.
Any help greatly appreciated, this is driving me crazy
Thanks


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi supercyndi,

By Charts you don't mean Pivot Tables do you? These do not refresh automatically when the source data changes (auto in this case is as you describe, when the workbook is re-opened).

For Charts, if you have overtyped Labels or source data then you need to reestablish the links to the source data again (right click and choose source data, agree to selection).

hth
Hew


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy, Cyndi. It might be that your calc option has changed. Go to Tools > Options > "Calculation" (second tab). Check whether it is "Automatic" or "Manual". I suspect that it is set to Manual. If so, change it to Automatic.


----------



## supercyndi (Feb 15, 2005)

HEWANM,
The chart is linked to a pivot table, but is not a pivot tabe chart, would this be the same?

exegete
Thank you for your suggestions, the calculation option is set to automatic.


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi supercyndi,

Yes, you have a Pivot table so must take an action yourself to REFRESH IT from the source data, this does not happen automatically but can be set to REFRESH upon openeing your s/s's as you noticed.

Do you know how to record a macro and assign it to a button on your s/s?
If so, record yourself doing this:
click anywhere in the 1st pivot table, right-click and select REFRESH, click on the 2nd pivot table,......stop recording when you have done this for all pivot tables.

Assign that Macro to a button.

Click on the Button anytime to refresh ALL tables.

HTH
Hew


----------



## supercyndi (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks so much, I figured it was something along those lines, I do know how to record the macro, and I am going to set it up now, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi supercyndi,

Check out this link for some example code along with an example workbook...

http://vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=80

HTH


----------



## yihbag (Sep 18, 2007)

i am not using a Pivot table, but i am still having the same problem, where my charts will not get updated until i close, save, and reopen my excel sheet. i am using macros to update my data though, could that be part of my problem. even, if i do a manual recalculation of my sheets, my chart remain unchanged! i am at a lost?


----------

